# yarn store closed in Miramar Fla?



## Tweetie (Apr 29, 2011)

Anyone know if Tropical Yarns in Miramar Fla has closed?
Phone is not a working number. Besides JoAnn's and Michaels is there a yarn/needlepoint store nearby? I am in Pembroke Pines.
Thanks for the info in advance.
Tweetie


----------



## My3sons (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello fellow S. Florida knitter 
There is a WONDERFUL yarn store called Stichers Haven in Plantation. It is on the NE corner of Cleary Blvd. and Nob Hill. The owners name is Ginny and she is just the sweetest. I hope you get a chance to visit!
Jennifer


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey all...I lived in Miramar Florida many years ago..
loved that area.


----------



## msgran (Feb 12, 2011)

Is Miramar near Destin? We were in Florida on a vacation in June and went to the Destin Yarn Shop and my husband purchased me several very pretty yarns. The owner told me then that she was planning on moving to another location just a mile down the road (west from her current location). We're going back in December for a winter getaway and I hope she's still open. Beautiful yarns and personal service! Great store!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Miramar is near Pembroke Pines, Hollywood....less than half an hour from beaches..



msgran said:


> Is Miramar near Destin? We were in Florida on a vacation in June and went to the Destin Yarn Shop and my husband purchased me several very pretty yarns. The owner told me then that she was planning on moving to another location just a mile down the road (west from her current location). We're going back in December for a winter getaway and I hope she's still open. Beautiful yarns and personal service! Great store!


----------



## juli (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, there a lot of stores within a 25 miles of Miramar. Just go to needletravel.com and use the "shop finder". Put in the zip code a do a search!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

juli said:


> Yes, there a lot of stores within a 25 miles of Miramar. Just go to needletravel.com and use the "shop finder". Put in the zip code a do a search!


Thanks for this link. We travel full time and I'm always looking for the LYS. When I search yarn stores and the town I never know what I will find. This will save me time and I will be able to shop much quicker.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, it did close. I loved that LYS and spent a lot of time with Susan. She now works at Elegant Stitches in Miami. I have tried Stitcher's Haven in Planation. Not as great a selection as Tropical Yarns. There may be a new LYS opening near the Weston 8 Cinema. I live in Weston.


----------



## Tweetie (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is what I found on needletravel.com:
Destin Yarn Shop is in Miramar Beach, much too far from Pembroke Pines. No listing for Shanas Yarn. Stitches Haven in Plantation is just about 10 miles from where I am. Not far at all. I am a new comer to Fla, born and bred in New York, I lived across the street from my lys. The owner, a lady I have known for close to 40yrs. I volunteered in the store one day a week, and am spoiled being around all the yarn and needlepoints. Thank you for the names of the yarn shops. 
JoAnn


----------



## juli (Aug 10, 2011)

The Yarn Shoppe (Shana, owner) is listed in Aventura. Tropical Yarn is closed.


----------



## Tweetie (Apr 29, 2011)

thanks. I will call them.
JoAnn


----------



## Bearlady56 (Aug 21, 2011)

yes,sorry to say it has closed. The best store to go to is not close but they are the warmest people and have a beautiful store. It is called Yarn and art in Ft Lauderdale off Oakland park blvd. I live in Plantation and travel there at least once a week-it's worth it.


----------



## Marianne33322 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have shopped at Stitchers Haven. Don't like Virginia(Ginny the owner) Was in there a few weeks sago she wasn't there another woman was holding class--just as sw3eet and nice as could be.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Is there any group in the Pembroke Pines area that get together to hang out and knit, maybe help each other, where you can use any yarn you have? I have this huge stash I want to get thru but sometimes need some help with instructions..
Moving to Florida in the next couple of months.
Where I am right now, there is a store that has open knitting and allows you to bring any yarn at all, doesn't need to be from her shop... and she is always helpful...

Thanks ...


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

There is a group that meets in the Panera on Miramar pkwy just west of I-75, I think. If you are interested I can find out the time and definite location. Email me after you move at 
[email protected]


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks so much.. 

I am so obsessed with knitting, but not that good at it yet.. so need the encouragement of other knitters to push me along...

Will do!..


----------

